# When Will the Bream and Shellcrackers Start Bedding ?



## Capt Rick (Jan 6, 2008)

What month do the bream and shellcrackers usually start bedding on the local rivers, especially on the Choctawhatchee River ?

Any suggestions on techniques, best areas to fish, best baits to use, ect.

Thanks for your time and good fishin'


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I usually start catching them on the bed around the first full moon in april. I perfer crickets but if youre on a bed it really doesnt matter much. some people do find the beds in march though.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

shellcrackers start beds around the middle of march from my experience.. I use wigglers on them myself. Crickets for the bluegill a little later.


----------

